# Problem mit vierteln von einem Kreis mit schneidewerkzeug bei FW4



## Milchglas (5. September 2004)

Hi zusammen
Ich versuche verzweifelt mit dem schneidewerkzeug einen Kreis zu vierteln, ich kann zwar den ausgefüllten Kreis ohne probleme halbieren, aber wenn ich dann in die andere Richtung mit dem schneidewerkzeug drüber fahre gibts keine viertel sondern eher dreiecke, kann mir jemand helfen?
thx 'n grz Milchglas


----------



## thoru (5. September 2004)

Hallo Milchglas....

Ziehe dir vorerst mal eine horizontale und eine vertikale Hilfslinie auf dein Arbeitsblatt. Ziehe nun vom Schnittpunkt 
der Hilfslinien aus mit SHIFT+ALT einen Kreis auf. Wähle nun das Messerwerkzeug (Y),
setze es ausserhalb des Kreises an und zieh es an der Hilslinie entlang. Nimm jetzt den Füller und klicke 
einmal auf den oberern Knotenpunkt der einen Hälfte. Hebe nun die Markierung des Halbkreises auf
 und klicke mit dem Füller einmal auf den gegenüberliegenden 
Knotenpunkt der gleichen Hälfte. Mit dieser Aktion hast du die Anfasser entdernt die Fireworks
automatisch anlegt wenn du einen Kreis teilst. Jetzt kannst du mit STRG+J den
Halkreis schliessen und dann entlang der anderen Hilfslinie den Halbkreis teilen.

Das Problem weshalb sich deine Viertel zuvor immer zerissen haben ist, das deine
Objekt nicht geschlossen waren.

Hoffe das alles verständlich ist.....sonst frag wieder. 


cu
thoru


----------



## Milchglas (5. September 2004)

*hmm*

Danke, hat funktioniert  habs zuerst falsch verstanden
werden wohl in der nächsten zeit wohl noch ein paar solche fragen kommen. Ist wirklich sehr kompetent und schnell hier
thx 'n grz Milchglas


----------

